# How many pets do you own?



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not counting my fish, my roommate's rats, or her cat, I own 16. 
Two cats, Sake and Howl.
Seven rats: Euphie, Lulu, Yuki, Nirvash, Luna, Ashe, and Nora.
Two guinea pigs: Echo and Glitch
Two male mice: Bandit and Rogue
Two female mice (for now, at least): Tiny and Stubby
One snake: Artourius 

When I think about it I'm like... wow, 16 pets? But honestly... I could do more. I love all 16 to death and so far I've had no problems caring for them.  Animals are awesome.


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Two cats - Twizzle and O'Malley
Two dogs - Arrow and Patches
Two rats coming next month


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

I have 3 rats - Samantha, Roxy and Pepper
I have 2 cats - Stella and Ella
I have a Dog - Tank
I have 2 fish - Nameless
And I have a snake - Trina

So I guess that means I have 9 pets.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

Too many -_-

Four dogs: Camilo, Garmr, Abra, Jenova
One cat that thinks she is a dog: Happycat
Six fish with no names, a bevy of snails too
Four rats: Spacemouse, Jolene, Laika and Liesl
One horse: Boomer


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Two rats
Two bunnies
Five guinea pigs
One hamster
Three dogs
Four cats
And three fish haha you can say we're skittle animal crazy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Four rats: Ratigan, Fievel, Hank, and Dean. Picking up a fifth rat in a few days though!
Two cats: Hambo and Xena, though Xena lives with my family about 2 hours away.

That's it for now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

3 rats
3 cats, but these are my daughter's cats
1 Hedgehog, but this is my daughter's hedgehog
1 Rosy boa

Technically, I have 4 pets, not counting fish.
I'm babysitting my daughter's 4 pets while she's in College.

I expect that when she finally takes her pets.... She'll probably only take 1 cat and the hedgehog. The other 2 cats are getting old and will become mine.

So, "eventually", I'll have 7 pets. 

Didn't do the math wrong. LOL. I'm still getting another rat.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

I have 8! 

Two Dogs: Artemis and Luna
Three Rats: Sweetie Belle, Twilight Sparkle, and Rarity
Three Sugar Gliders: Malcolm, Zoë, and Kaylee

3 seems to be the magic pet number in my house LOL. We had 3 dogs too but just had to put one of our dogs to sleep


----------



## Moonferret (Apr 13, 2013)

Three rats - Manuel, Basil and Imp, and One chilli rose tarantula named Morticia.
I had two other tarantulas, an Ami Yupanqui called Pugsley and a giant Indian white knee named Ptolemy (Tol-em-ee) But they were both male and the males dont last long, as the guys go they were pretty old at a year and a half but I used to have many more when I was younger, at one point we had 56 Tarantulas most of which were females that can live as long as 13 years, a cat named Puddleduck and five fish so that was... 62 pets... O.O
Of course tarantulas dont do much, they just sit in their burrows and wait for food to come by once every few months... very pretty though.


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Hehe, Moonferret, I've always wanted to hold a tarantula, but I think I might be scared too. 

I currently have 4 pets:

Isis the Bullmastiff (dog)
Sakura the domestic shorthair (cat)
Cracker the African Senegal parrot
&, of course, Garnet!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have:
2 dogs
1 cat
6 rats
1 mouse
2 snakes
1 bearded dragon
1 leopard gecko

so 14 pets...also have a bunch of tarantulas, they are more of a hobby....we treat them like pets of course they are living things, but I don't really class them as pets...if that makes sense lol.


----------



## Lilin-Child (Apr 21, 2013)

Three cats: Grace, Akira and Honey B

two turtles: Ambrose and Erasmus

two dogs: Cruz and Erszebet (nickname: BooBoo/Lizzie)

one bunny: Roman 

and of course my rat, Luciferi.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

6 Rats
2 Dogs 
1 Cat
3 Chinchillas
1 Mouse
1 Terrapin
1 Tarantula 
1 Bullfrog
1 Betta Fish
And I don't even know how many koi/goldfish I have, I count them as pets just like I do the rats. They recognize and come to me for pets and food like the rats do.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Too many... 
I'll just put what I own, not family pets. 
2 dogs
1 cat 
6 rats 
4 rabbits (maybe five.. One is "my brother's" but he's never taken care of her.) 
The fishes 
A mouse
Possibly a chinchilla here shortly
A snake



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Three cats fluffy Malcolm and ardee
Four rats Ada pinky Quinn tallulah 

Jenzie -hank and dean from venture bros ? lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Haha oh gosh here comes my huge list..

7 ducks, nemo, goober, Pablo, Lenny, muscat, sellest and Ludvig
2 turkeys, bonbon and bam
1 rabbit, Stanley
1 guinea foul, Gerard 
1 cockerel, jasper
18 hens, LC, nana, manhen, yellow, (to long of a list to write all names)
1 dog, Ellie
3 fish, scrambled, egg and toast 
And
2 rats, mumble and blue 

Jeez didn't realise how many we had till writing them down haha! And we're still adding to them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## a___smith (Apr 4, 2013)

4 cats - orlando, mungo, dylan and seamus
1 dog - raffi
and soon 3 rats


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

20 

18 rats: Annie, Harley, Lilly, Lola, Merry, Pippin, Oracle, Molly, Talia, Charlotte, Kate, Robin, Ivy, Onyx, Carrie, Selina, Holly and Pepper.
1 beardie: Joey
1 Hedgie: Penny

I work in a school and the children like to test my brain all the time to see if I can remember them all!


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

Lets see...
I have five man-rats: Giovanni, Ezio, Tino, Paolo, and Piston (I took him in for a chronically ill friend, hence the non-Italian name)
Three ferrets: Luna, Lady, and Periwinkle
Those are all I'm allowed to have at my apartment, sadly. The others live at my moms till the lease is up.
They are my two dogs, a pointer hound mix and love of my life, Kota, and my sweet little cuddle boy Levi, a heeler/border collie.
Then there are my cats, Ginko and Ferret,
my two fat black bullhead catfish, a green sunfish, a senegal plecostomus, two bristlenose plecos, and five cory catfish. 

So 23. I am soon downsizing my fish collection and getting two axolotls! I am very excited and planning like crazy!!! (If anyone knows stuff about them feel free to PM me! I wanna be a good axie mom)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

3 rats and a pug dog, so i have four


----------



## ratsnlabs (Apr 18, 2013)

Dogs 2- tank a black lab and Bentley a yellow lab. In about 3-4 years a chocolate will be added(or a differant breed I have not decided)
1 cat named fat Albert another one may be added soon.not sure yet.
1 ferret...again another will be added this summer
2 rats-smokey and bandit 
2 rabbits-oreo and trigger. 

So 8 total. When I move out of my parents house for college(about 2 years or 3) only Bentley will be coming with me. Tank gets way to stressed in different places and living in a big town would put him over the top. All the others will be because of time. The ferrets may come. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mattie (Apr 17, 2013)

Rumy91989 said:


> Not counting my fish, my roommate's rats, or her cat, I own 16.
> Two cats, Sake and Howl.
> Seven rats: Euphie, Lulu, Yuki, Nirvash, Luna, Ashe, and Nora.
> Two guinea pigs: Echo and Glitch
> ...


One thing I've always wondered about people who have rats/mice and snakes.... what is it like to feed them? Don't you have to feed snakes like frozen or life rats and mice? I think snakes are really cool but after owning rats i couldn't bring myself to own one because of that.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I have: 
14 Gerbils: Nova, Stella, Galaxy/Gala, Korra, Zeeh, Zeid, Zeher, Paku, Ivypool, Amarte, Amek, Aithek, Primrose, and Daylily - (I also have about 6 gerbils that I haven't decided whether I'm keeping or not that aren't included in that list.... Also, that list does not include gerbil pups that I am not keeping..... So total gerbils would be 34)

2 Rats: Raiko and Raimei

2 Degus: Kuzco and Khuno

12 Mice: Mithe, Myrre, Aylithe, Zaimu, Triona, Shamala, Ffion, Cinna, Morrighan, Kristell, Eiry and Mari (lol I clearly love Mabinogi... Only 5 mice don't have Mabinogi NPC names.. and 3 of those 5 are names of my mabinogi pets/characters.)

2 Syrian Hamsters: Appa and Akka

1 Dwarf Hamster: Momo

1 Chihuahua: Mocha

2 Cats: Mallory and Akassa


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mattie said:


> One thing I've always wondered about people who have rats/mice and snakes.... what is it like to feed them? Don't you have to feed snakes like frozen or life rats and mice? I think snakes are really cool but after owning rats i couldn't bring myself to own one because of that.


Actually a lot of people who own both started with snakes and got curious about rats/mice because of it. Honestly our snake only eats mice (frozen) so when we first got rats I didn't think anything of it. The mice have all been mistakes/ones I kept after rescuing from various situations, but I didn't have mice as pets for a while simply because Arty eats frozen mice and it seemed weird. But it really isn't. I can't explain why, it's just a very different thing. Arty gets his frozen meal when he needs it, but every day I have pets to play with and I don't think about the two combined very much (except like yesterday when the tank the girls were in while I was cleaning their cage was about ten feet from Arty and he was pressed up against his tank fascinated).


----------



## Mattie (Apr 17, 2013)

Rumy91989 said:


> Actually a lot of people who own both started with snakes and got curious about rats/mice because of it. Honestly our snake only eats mice (frozen) so when we first got rats I didn't think anything of it. The mice have all been mistakes/ones I kept after rescuing from various situations, but I didn't have mice as pets for a while simply because Arty eats frozen mice and it seemed weird. But it really isn't. I can't explain why, it's just a very different thing. Arty gets his frozen meal when he needs it, but every day I have pets to play with and I don't think about the two combined very much (except like yesterday when the tank the girls were in while I was cleaning their cage was about ten feet from Arty and he was pressed up against his tank fascinated).


Yeah I guess i get where you're coming from. It's okay to love both even if one is the others food, haha. Thanks i was just curious


----------



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

As a long time mice owner, I found it a little disconcerting at first to feed my snake frozen mice. But it really is quite different, like Rumy said. I guess you just have to get used to it first, that's all. I'd be lying if I said that I didn't occasionally find it sad when I see some frozen mice (particularly the smaller ones or ones with cute little patches in their fur xD) but for the most part it's really not that bad.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I have to agree as well. I was introduced to rats because my dad bred them for his snake (I've explained the way they were kept before so I'm not going to go into mass detail, but there was clean breeding and well-kept rats.) and he's always fed his snakes mice or rats and feeds them live generally (yes, I know, but he points out that freezing them to death is just as cruel) and there is a total neutral agreement of "these are pets, those, unfortunately, are food. Snakes new to eat, too." 
So, while many think it'd be weird and MANY of my friends that don't know me think "oh she has snakes, she must be mean to her rats and feed them all to snakes". This is not the case. My pets are my pets and I view them as pets where I don't allow myself to feel those kind of feelings for the snake food. 
It's weird but there just aren't strange feelings.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pawfessionaltouch (Apr 10, 2013)

Technically the frozen rats/mice you buy are humanely euthanized through the use of CO2 gas before packaging and freezing, so they aren't frozen to death and it isn't cruel at all. It's actually dirt cheap and easy to do at home, so even home feeder breeders should be using this option... I won't say much on it, but the choice to 'live feed' is not the best for the sake of the SNAKE as well as the rats. The risk of the feeder animal scratching or biting the snake is high and can easily lead to costly infections that I have seen first hand on numerous occasions thanks to my history of working in pet stores and as a vet tech (now I own my own grooming salon... phew! no more sick animals to deal with!). The only time I feel it's acceptable to live feed is when an experienced keeper has wild caught specimens that were unsuccessful in transitioning to pre-killed meals. As for feeding snakes and keeping mice/rats? Well, a snake's gotta eat... I love chickens and cows but I still eat them, lol. However, a pet is a pet to me... If I get attached to something, be it a chicken or a rat, that is my PET and I would grieve it's unfortunate death (which would never be due to feeding a snake). 

I currently own:
1 silly black cat named Spook (rescued)
4 dogs, a 126lb catahoula/rottweiler mix named Mason, and 3 tiny Chinese Crested Hairless dogs named Izzy, Anna, and Garrett (all rescues)
4 turtles (2 R.E.S, 1 yellow belly, and a razorback musk... no names)
19 rats! Too many to list names, but I have 7 bucks and 12 does, mostly dumbos. I love me some squishy whiskered faces!

That's 28 pets... Holy cow. I never really thought of it in terms of numbers, but that's a lot of pets! It doesn't feel like it though... We have our daily routines that I'm so used to by now that I never even consider how many. The rats alternate by sex every day to get an hour or two to free roam a rat proofed room. Since we live on several acres in the country, the cat comes and goes as he pleases. The dogs get to supervised run a couple of hours a day (the cresteds run a LOT... so much energy it's insane!). The turtles are small and kept in a tank until they are large enough for the pond (except the razorback... he stays tiny and in a 55 gallon).


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I only own my four rats, I'd like to have a dog but it's not really possible at this moment in time.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I have my 5 rats and a little Roborovski hamster named Baron, he's incredibly timid and skittish and I've never been able to handle him but he's very cute and it's sweet to watch him going about his business in his cage, especially when he goes rolling in his sand dish.


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

I currently have 3 
1 staffie cross dog called Bracken (his coat colour is brindle)
2 rats - Chen and Mina, (but im getting two more boys for my birthday ^^')
Although they did just have an accidental litter so i guess i actually currently have 14 pets BUT until it's time for the babies to go to their forever home.


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have 7...
3 rats: Max, Oliver, and Petrie
1 Iguana: Cid
1 Tarantula: Molly
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel: Ginger aka Scoobz
Pekingese: Asia
Then a small pond in our back yard with 30ish goldfish in it. The dogs belong to my boyfriend's family but we all live in the same house and care for them.


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

My 3 month old rats Blinkin and Boo, and a greatly loved 14 1/2 year old Sheltie named Shadow. (She is our family dog and lives with my parents.)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Not counting the fish in the family tank, my current pets are:

A big fluffy golden named Trigger who is quite the gentleman. He makes me and Zoe walk on the inside of the sidewalk--no exceptions. He isn't very smart in a lovable way, and is extremely clumsy--even clumsier than I am, which makes me feel better about myself. 

A spoiled chihuahua/dachshund mix named Zoe. Note: never ever EVER breed a chihuahua with a dachshund and then let her live in a place where she develops eye allergies which make her eyes get these ugly flabby pinky things under them... let's just say that Zoe is not the prettiest of dogs! But she is very sweet and loved.

I had a beautiful betta, Johann Sebastian Bach (yes, he is named after my favourite composer, and yes, I am a huge nerd) but he just recently passed away. :'(

Soon joining my pet family: Two little ratty girls named Daisy Isobel and Andi Priscilla!


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> Not counting the fish in the family tank, my current pets are:
> 
> A big fluffy golden named Trigger who is quite the gentleman. He makes me and Zoe walk on the inside of the sidewalk--no exceptions. He isn't very smart in a lovable way, and is extremely clumsy--even clumsier than I am, which makes me feel better about myself.
> 
> ...


I wanna see your chihuahua sounds adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rodent Mama (Apr 23, 2013)

1 Bearded Dragon: Worf
1 Syrian Hamster: Snowflake
2 Female Rats: Princess Snickers & Princess Cookie (my 4 yr old named them- though she is calling them Ice Cream and Chocolate Chip lately)


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

1 ferret-marilyn (hopefully 2 soon!)
2 rats- kurt and eddie
and 1 dog- opie the beagle/jack russel


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm not going to include my new gerbil babies cause I'm not counting on them making it. 
But I have my 2 rats (one hairless one a pretty champagne color), my 2 gerbils, and my degu!


----------

